# I just bought a old Beretta 71 in .22 cal.



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I just bought a old Beretta 71 in .22 cal.










It's a 47 year old gun.

It eats any brand of .22 that I've fed it.

Truly a fun gun.

:smt1099


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Really cool! Nice to include the picture too. It looks to be in pretty good shape.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Thank you.

For a 47 year old gun - it's in excellent shape

:smt1099


----------

